# A new piece of gear for you. Can't haul chit, but looks nice. :)



## Gasifier (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## PapaDave (Jan 13, 2013)

Dayum.
Curious how the wraparound glass works. Reminds me of the robot Gort, in "The Day the Earth Stood Still".
Research time.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 13, 2013)

What do you mean "can't haul chit".....that baby probably hauls ASS!!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 13, 2013)

Special Edition Vette?
WTH is it? None of the pics I'm finding look like this.
I'm confuzzled.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 13, 2013)

not sure if that has made production yet, but that actually looks like the old Stingrays from the late 60's/early 70's.  In other words it finally looks COOL......


----------



## Thistle (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd rather have the cash that mofo costs.I'd sure find other uses for it,like buying 10 more acres adjoining parents property & a used skidsteer w/ rubber tracks & grapple bucket.


----------



## ewdudley (Jan 13, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> not sure if that has made production yet, but that actually looks like the old Stingrays from the late 60's/early 70's.  In other words it finally looks COOL......


The grill goes all the way back to '53.  And to think I wrote off both Travolta and the Vette back in '77, goes to show there's always hope for redemption.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 13, 2013)

You guys are all great. I saw a headline that said Chevrolet releases new vet in hopes of rekindling the brand.... or something like that. So I typed in new 2013 vette and this was one of the images that came up in google. Looks good, but I would not buy it even if I had the cash.

Thistle. You would be getting some different kinds of "attention" with the new Vette and the skidsteer and land.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 13, 2013)

If I had the cash to blow on a toy like that,I'd rather have this instead.


----------



## woodgeek (Jan 14, 2013)

Harbor Freight has a knockoff of this car....only $30k with free internet coupon.


----------



## rottiman (Jan 14, 2013)

"Rap your A _ _ in fiberglass, and see the U.S.A in your cardboard Chevrolet......."


----------



## BrianK (Jan 14, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> What do you mean "can't haul chit".....that baby probably hauls ASS!!


 
Damn, you beat me to it! I was just composing that response until I read downthread...


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57563766/2014-corvette-ready-to-roll/


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2013)

Viper...

Yah, I know it's a Vette, but..


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2013)

Thistle said:


> If I had the cash to blow on a toy like that,I'd rather have this instead.


 
Heck ya, BULLITT. Loves me some Dark Highland Green FB.

BUT, I'd rather have Eleanor (again, but finished this time)






and since I believe she was really a Boss 351 (she definately was a 71), I'd like a truer to life clone (from right about here or before in the movie, lol).

Or this.  I could be happy with this without the hideous rims.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-205_162-57563766/2014-corvette-ready-to-roll/


 
Thanks begreen. I had it wrong. It is the 2014 model. Here is a shot of both.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm turning into such an old practical New Englander, "Where would you put groceries? I bet it wouldn't get up my driveway 5 months of the year"


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 15, 2013)

I fell in love when I was eight years old.  My parents were buying an econo-box at the local Chevy Dealer who had a 1978 Pace Car Corvette in the showroom that the dealer decided to buy and keep all those years.  It had less than 100 miles on it at the time (this was about 1989) just from moving it around the show room and out onto the lot on nice days.  I don't know if its still there-I think the dealership is.  From then on I was obsessed with them.  One of these days I'll pick one up-I have gotten much more practical over the years with a foreign job for commuting (33 MPG!), a kiddie hauler for the wife, and a beater pickup for wood hauling, but someday I'll get my hands on a Corvette


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 15, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I'm turning into such an old practical New Englander, "Where would you put groceries? I bet it wouldn't get up my driveway 5 months of the year"


 
 I have never owned a sports car because of those same reasons. I need to at least be able to haul lumber from the building supply. And no, I am not waiting for them to set up delivery to the house, even though they will do that. I use my truck for so many things I can not be with out one. I was without one once. Once.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> I have never owned a sports car because of those same reasons. I need to at least be able to haul lumber from the building supply. And no, I am not waiting for them to set up delivery to the house, even though they will do that. I use my truck for so many things I can not be with out one. I was without one once. Once.


I have a Subaru Forester. My commute is 30 miles each way- the Subie is the best compromise between mileage, function, and AWD- plus they've been insanely reliable. I only need a truck on occasion, but to be practical- I need mileage more.

I don't think that people that buy a new Vette are thinking about practical matters when they drop that sort of cabbage.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 15, 2013)

if you can afford the Vette you probably have several other vehicles in the garage that are practical.
Oh, and I would buy the Viper (MOPAR) look good sitting next to the Challenger


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 15, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I have a Subaru Forester. My commute is 30 miles each way- the Subie is the best compromise between mileage, function, and AWD- plus they've been insanely reliable. I only need a truck on occasion, but to be practical- I need mileage more.
> 
> I don't think that people that buy a new Vette are thinking about practical matters when they drop that sort of cabbage.


 
When I had a 44 mile commute to work and gas went over $2/gallon I drove a Honda CRV and loved it. Stayed in 2 wheel drive(front) until the computer sensed any slippage and automatically sent power to the rear wheels. It was seemless. I then bought an old beater truck to do the work and plowing. I liked that job then, but I like being 4 miles from the house. So much more time with the wife and kids and less money going to the gas stations. I consider myself very fortunate.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> When I had a 44 mile commute to work and gas went over $2/gallon I drove a Honda CRV and loved it. Stayed in 2 wheel drive(front) until the computer sensed any slippage and automatically sent power to the rear wheels. It was seemless. I then bought an old beater truck to do the work and plowing. I liked that job then, but I like being 4 miles from the house. So much more time with the wife and kids and less money going to the gas stations. I consider myself very fortunate.


 
I hear you. I cut down to 3 days a week and work my side job from home now. I love saving gas and being home more


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 15, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I hear you. I cut down to 3 days a week and work my side job from home now. I love saving gas and being home more


 
Wow. I managed to get down to four days a week and like that. 3 must be sweet!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I'm turning into such an old practical New Englander, "Where would you put groceries? I bet it wouldn't get up my driveway 5 months of the year"


 

What you need, then, is an AWD sport truck






side note: Ford no longer makes this awesome beast. Instead, SVT got a truck finally, the Raptor. Which is hideously ugly. So I am not posting it.

Second side note: this was taken before Vinsetta's became a restaurant. since we haven't made it to the dream cruise the past few years I was SHOCKED to see that this had happened on a random image search last night. Glad it didn't get knocked down, but...not sure about it. Part of the reason it was so special was that it was the oldest operating garage east of the Mississippi river (started in 1910? I think).


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like there is another cool truck behind the pumps there eclectic.


----------

